
Color Solid - bryanrasmussen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_solid
======
tradersam
Woah that's cool. So to recap: it's a sphere, that encompasses one color but
all the different hues and pigments available of that specific color?

Pretty cool.

